# Egy képes lap egy Magyar katonának.



## Payette (2010 December 3)

Megszeretném osztani veletek egy lehetséges kezdeményezésemet. 

Arra gondoltam, hogy karácsony alkalmával, milyen jó lenne ha küldenénk egy képeslapot, kis levéllel egybe kötve külföldön állomásozó katonáinknak, rendőreinknek. Van erre példa már a világban, nem egyedi ötlet.
Ezt végig gondolva, utána járva, mennyi országban is van jelen a Magyar katonaság különböző alakulatokban és pontosan mennyi katonánk állomásozik külföldön. Tudom, hogy részük titkos, de van olyan is ami nem. Az adatok sokkal többek mint amit én gondoltam. Külföldi példa ként látom ezt, hogyan is valósul meg a valóságban.
Elkezdtem megtervezni, hogyan lehetne reklámozni, weboldalt készíteni, milyen név lenne jó,megvenni, ügyintézések,és megismertetése szélesebb körben, hogy egyre többet tudják ennek a létezését. Gondoltam első évben nem sok ember ír majd mert nem fogják még annyira tudni ennek a létezését, de idővel majd elterjed. Mind ezt nem pénzért tenném, hanem én szeretném állni, szabad időmből megoldva. 
Nem azért mert valamit vissza várok cserébe,és szeretném azt is elmondani nem vagyok Katonaság párti, szeretném ha a világban béke lenne, de ez most még nincsen így. Rengeteg katonánk teljesít önszántából külföldi kiküldetést. Úgy gondoltam és éreztem, így kifejezhetné minden állampolgár a háláját, szeretettét és köszönetét feléjük.Mind azért amit vállaltak és teljesítenek. Egy aprócska levél, névvel vagy név-nélkül a a küldő részéről egy számára ismeretlen katonának. Ezt szeretném.
Mikor mindennel elkészültem, összeállt az egész terv. Megkerestem minden szervezetet a kezdeményezésemmel. Volt aki válaszolt volt aki nem. Rendben is van. A legfontosabb a minisztérium döntése volt, hiszen ennek megvalósulását nekik kell engedélyezniük. Meg is jött a válasz.
Íme :
Nagyra értékeljük a kezdeményezését és öröm számunkra, hogy vannak állampolgárok akik gondolnak a Katonáinkra.
De a katonáknak a saját családjuk küld személyes képeslapot és a honvédség tart nekik Karácsonyi ünnepet. 
Az állampolgárok pedig tiszteletüket minden évben megtehetik a Honvédelmi ünnepen.

Hát ennyi a levél tartalma. 

Nagyra értékelem, hogy tartanak nekik ünnepet, és tudom milyen fontos a család és mennyire várhatják , hogyha haza nem is mehettek de kapjanak tőlük valamit amiből érzik a családjuk szeretettét. Ez így rendben is van.
Amit én szerettem volna az teljesen más. Magyarország saját állampolgárainak is megadni a lehetőséget, hogy ők saját maguk is megtehessék ha szeretnénk persze a szeretett ünnepén át adni egy katonának a haza, az együtt érzés és gondolunk rátok üzenetét, szeretetét egy képeslap formájában. 

Egy kérdésem lenne azokhoz akik olvassák talán és katonák most vagy voltak, vagy majd szeretnének azok lenni. Örültek volna egy képeslapnak?

Payette


----------



## ujf (2010 December 23)

Tisztelt Payette!

Te nem vagy katonaság párti, de én igen. Ex-hivatásosként sajnos le kell rombolnom az illúzióidat. Sajnos a katonáink alul vannak fizetve mind a mai napig. Tudom a reklám más... A külföldi kiküldetésért extra pénz jár, hacsak a minisztérium ilyen-olyan jogcímen nem vonja egy részét le. Nos katonáink, ex-kollegáim a több pénzért mennek ki. Ennek ellenére nem könnyű a hazádtól távol a "hazát szolgálni" pláne, hogy bármikor fűbe haraphatsz. Ez mindenképp megérdemli az állampolgároktól a köszönetet szerintem is. 
Nem tudom a képeslapot miként képzeled el, de biztos vagyok benne, hogy örülnének neki. Javaslat : derítsd ki az adott bázis/csapat parancsnokának a nevét. 
Őneki írj először.... Az ő védelmükben is van az, hogy nevüket nem adják ki. De kollektívan az egységnek is lehet levelet küldeni... 
Egyéb segítség esetleg : [HIDE]http://mataszbp.blog.com/1.%20A%20MATASZ-r%C3%B3l/[/HIDE] 
ujf


----------



## Melitta (2011 Február 2)

Mindenkeppen nehez idoszak egy kulszolgalat a katonanak is es a csaladnak is.
Igaz minden katona ,nyugtatja a hozzatartozoit .....


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Február 3)

*Kiegészítés*

*Mindamellett, hogy *ujf *minden szava igaz, dicsérendő payette kezdeményezése.
Én azt javasolnám, hogy a HM sajtóirodáját keresd meg** - Kovács Attila ezredes, Telefon: 06-1-4741109, e-mail: [email protected] **- biztos segít eljuttatni a lapokat, ha már vannak.

Számomra is egyértelmű, hogy "civiles" az elképzelésed a külföldön szolgálatot teljesítőkről. Mert a katona egy sajátságos "fajta".

Adott esetben százszor jobban örülnek egy megfelelő védőeszköz biztosításának, mint 1000 "melengető" szónak. Igaz az előbbi nem a civilek feladata.
(**Bár a parlamenti képviselők, no és a minisztérium vezetése civil...)
*


----------



## Melitta (2011 Február 4)

Canadai kulszolgalatosoknak akarsz irni, keresd meg 
Annual Military Family Resource Centre 
vagy a www.familyforce.ca


----------



## otec (2011 Május 10)

Nem vagyok katonaság párti, de hogy szükség van rájuk az sajnos biztos.


----------



## nyul83 (2011 Május 16)

Kedves Payette!
Örömmel olvastam kezdemènyezèsèt, s itt szeretnèm megragadni a lehetősèget, hogy felajànljam a segìtsègemet, mint belső ember. Jelenleg is szolgàlò katonakènt màr nekem ès tàrsaimnak is eszèbe jutott hasonlò gondolat, viszont egy ilyen programot, mi katonàk sajàt magunk rèszère megszervezni, enyhèn szòlva is visszàs. Viszont egy külső kezdemènyezès mellè, màr oda tudunk àllni, ès segìteni eligazodni a rendszerben. Kìvànok Önnek sok kitartàst elkèpzelèsènek vèghezvitelèhez. Amennyiben ùgy gondolja, kèrem vegyefel velem a kapcsolatot.


----------



## zoll1 (2011 Május 22)

*jó ötletnek*

tartom a kezdeményezést


----------



## rollingrock (2011 Július 23)

Szervusztok!

A kezdeményezés nagyon jó, katona vagyok én is és bizony meglepő és szívmelengető ezeket a sorokat olvasni.
Ilyenkor új erőre kap a motíváltság és az összetartozás érzése.
sok sikert a kezdeményezéshez.


----------



## triglav (2011 Augusztus 8)

Mit keres a magyar katona külföldön? Igaz, már nem is honvédeknek hívják őket, ez már zsoldoshadsereg.


----------



## Harley1903 (2011 Október 31)

Ez a kezdeményezés dicsérendő dolog, habár én is az ellen vagyok, hogy a magyar katona mindenfele menjen békefenntartónak. Az eddigi veszteségek szerintem engem igazolnak.


----------



## Miescu (2012 Április 26)

Teljesen igazad van! A legnehezebb dolog külföldön helyt állni, pláne ennyire idegen és ellenséges kultúrában. Különös nehézséget jelent tiszteletet érezni a helyi emberek iránt és megőrizni azt a méltóságot, melyet a helyzet és a küldetés megkövetel. A célok, melyek itthon még világosak és érthetőek voltak, és már csak a pénz marad mint cél. Ami mindig kevés.


----------

